

Using Google+ to Track Severe Weather [Experiment] - ericleeclark
https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cg2p24s78ch3n5261uqoubq29ko/114282530294727349974
When Google+ introduced Events, I thought it would be interesting to see if they could be used to collect images, videos, discussions during and after a storm. With the threat and chance of severe weather in Indiana today, I created a public G+ event for anyone in Indiana today. It could be a total flop, especially since it's hard to predict the weather. We'll see what happens!
======
ericleeclark
so far the weather event has been lackluster... mother nature is not
cooperating. still the change for scattered severe storms this afternoon...

